# Zeiss 28mm f1.4 Otus APO-Distagon



## Eldar (Dec 7, 2015)

It is till some time to go before the deadly amongst us will hold one of these. Having the other two, I believe this will be a difficult one to resist. But at 1.35kg it is a massive mastodont ...

While we wait, here is the first review I have found. 

http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/10/16/review-zeiss-28-14-otus/


----------



## NWPhil (Dec 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> It is till some time to go before the deadly amongst us will hold one of these. Having the other two, I believe this will be a difficult one to resist. But at 1.35kg it is a massive mastodon ...
> 
> While we wait, here is the first review I have found.
> 
> http://blog.mingthein.com/2015/10/16/review-zeiss-28-14-otus/



better yet: available to pre-order already - $4990.00
worst meanwhile: Expected availability - End of February 2016

so you might have only two/three months to liquidate your kidney - go easy on the eggnog ;D


----------



## Eldar (Dec 8, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > It is till some time to go before the deadly amongst us will hold one of these. Having the other two, I believe this will be a difficult one to resist. But at 1.35kg it is a massive mastodon ...
> ...


I think we can agree that, at that price (and weight), it will not be a high volume lens ... :


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 14, 2016)

This will be a spectacular lens for normalt to wide landscape/cityscape - looking forward to it.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

Apparently B&H started shipping this week. Anyone who has it on order? 

I preordered the other two Otus lenses, but not this one. I am a bit turned off by its size and weight. However, if the reviews are raving enough ... :


----------



## niels123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Apparently B&H started shipping this week. Anyone who has it on order?
> 
> I preordered the other two Otus lenses, but not this one. I am a bit turned off by its size and weight. However, if the reviews are raving enough ... :



For me, this lens is _very_ tempting...

I have never shot anything with more focal length than the canon 200mm f/2.8L, so I don't have telephoto lens experience. However, I do own the Otus55 en 85. Do you think that there will be a big difference in feel and practical usability between the weight and size of the Otus85 and the Otus28?


----------



## Eldar (Feb 9, 2016)

niels123 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently B&H started shipping this week. Anyone who has it on order?
> ...


I believe, as long as you are willing to carry it, it will be a fantastic lens. I have seen a few early reviews and sample images and it looks stunning. However, at that price it should be something you really think you´re going to use a lot.


----------



## Dholai (Feb 9, 2016)

I got it yesterday, somewhat unexpectedly. Did not know it was coming! Was a pleasant surprise.

Wrote about it yesterday after Chris announced the shipping -testing it on a 5DsR- can't find the post today.

Sharpness, contrast and colors were great! Details were fantastic at 100%.

Heavy like a brick, built like a tank!

A landscaper's dream has come true


----------



## caMARYnon (Feb 9, 2016)

First Looks at Zeiss 28mm f/1.4 Otus Lens Image Quality from TDP.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 9, 2016)

caMARYnon said:


> First Looks at Zeiss 28mm f/1.4 Otus Lens Image Quality from TDP.


Out of interest here is a comparison with the 35L II:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1030&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=994&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

I also superimposed the Zeiss' MTFs for the 28 Otus over the 55 Otus.
According to the Zeiss charts 28 Otus falls short of it's longer namesake. This agrees with what I see in TDP crops:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1030&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=917&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## caMARYnon (Feb 10, 2016)

Now 5DSr comparison available on TDP


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 10, 2016)

caMARYnon said:


> Now 5DSr comparison available on TDP


I'm very impressed. Looks like very low astigmatism, so will likely be good for night sky photography.


----------



## funkboy (Feb 19, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> I also superimposed the Zeiss' MTFs for the 28 Otus over the 55 Otus.
> According to the Zeiss charts 28 Otus falls short of it's longer namesake.



Comparing MTFs for different focal length lenses is apples & oranges. All of Canon's current white superteles have flat lines at the top of the charts, & the wide-angles look like spaghetti. Does this mean that all wide-angles suck? Of course not. Look at Canon's MTF charts for wide-angle zooms e.g. the 16-35L & you'll see that they provide different superimposed data for the wide & long ends of the lens.

Michael Reichmann has a great guide explaining how to read MTF charts & what can be inferred from them.


----------

